# The Hobbit illustrated



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 5, 2002)

I don't know if any of you have read the illustrated version of The Hobbit: 
The Hobbit
illustrated by David Wenzel
Adapted by Charles Dixon with Sean Deming

But if you haven't you should. I also was wondering if anyone knows weater or not there planning on doing a graphic novel for LOTR! Thanks!

DWARF LORD


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Aug 6, 2002)

I've heard about the illustrated version, but didn't think I would like it. I might consider checking it out at a B&N or something. I haven't heard anything about an illustrated version of LoTR though.


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 6, 2002)

Thanks for the info GAMIL. you really should check it out it's really great. just flip through it at the bookstore, and i'm sure you'll like the drawings. 


DWARF LORD


----------



## Theoden (Aug 6, 2002)

hmmm... I think I saw that at a book store. I liked it alot. Good book and I think it would be cool to have a LotR one too.

-me


----------



## Jav (Aug 10, 2002)

Illustrated version of the hobbit? Awesome.
Illustrated version of LOTR? Even better!


----------



## Jav (Aug 10, 2002)

So are the illustrations really good or something?


----------



## Aragorn*9 (Aug 10, 2002)

I saw one at the library. It looks like a comic book. Is that the one you're talking about?


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeah it's in comic form. The illustrations are very good. You should really check it out.




DWARF LORD


----------



## Aragorn*9 (Aug 12, 2002)

I checked it out but I've been on vacation then my dad was in the hospital, so I really haven't have much time to look at it yet.


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 12, 2002)

I've seen it but I really don't have any desire to read it, I prefer to make up the illustrations in my head, and I draw a lot so sometimes if I'm in the mood I'll stop while I'm reading and draw what I imagine the scene to look like.


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 12, 2002)

I know what your talking about glorfindel. I love to draw, but I also love to look at other peoples art. I like to se the way they interperate things. It's a fun book if you like comic books, but alot of people don't , so wadda ya gonna do?





DWARF LORD


----------

